# Mission e55



## davidmc (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi guys , new to the site but has anyone got any thoughts on mission e55 floor standing speakers , I can get a new set for a $1500 Aussie dollars , are they worth the money . I tried to do some research on them but could find very little . Any input would be appreciated 
Cheers


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I couldn't find much on them either... other than someone selling them for $3989 in Australia. :dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mission has gone through alot of changes over the years and from what i know they still make a very good speaker. as you can see in my signature I have mostly Mission speakers in both systems but they are from a series that was made in the 90s and still sound fantastic today.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Interesting there are _zero_ reviews, pro or user, for such a pricey speaker. AVS has a "MISSION owners thread", might want to post your question over there.


----------

